# A question about electric bikes.



## RoA (23 Aug 2013)

In the warmer months we spend a great deal of time out on our boat. I use a bike from time to time when lock wheeling. For those not familiar with the phrase. '_Lock wheeling_' is riding a bike between locks when distances between locks make it hardly worth climbing on an off the boat. Using a bike means I can set the lock ready before the boat arrives. Because I have had bikes nicked off the roof of the boat. And to save space, I use a small fold up type at the moment which I can store inside. Most boaters keep an old rusty bike for lock wheeling, one that no self respecting bike thief would be seen dead riding!

Now, I'm not as spritely as I once was. Though I can spin a windlass with the best of them. (_a windlass is like a large wrench and is used to open heavy paddles to flood or drain the lock_) So for some time I have been thinking about an electric bike which folds up and can be recharged from the electrical system on board the boat. I sometimes use the bike for visiting supermarkets which can be a few miles from the boat. I have trouble maneuvering her shopping trolley, it has nothing to do with it being shocking pink and having bright red lips plastered all over it!

I have looked at a few different electric bikes and maybe it's just me, but they seem mighty expensive for what they are. So I thought I would seek advice about the pro and cons of the range of electrical bikes available. Like everything else in the world, there is nothing better than gathering the experiences of others. Is there a range or type of electrical bike that you would recommend?

Regards

Mick


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Aug 2013)

I've overtaken two electric bikes in the last week. I know this isn't too relevant but i don't overtake many people on any sort of bike.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> I've overtaken two electric bikes in the last week. I know this isn't too relevant but i don't overtake many people on any sort of bike.


Dont believe that.
@RoA
Sorry but maybe the answer
I have trouble manoeuvring her shopping trolley, it has nothing to do with it being *shocking pink and having bright red lips* plastered all over it
If you don't have a problem riding a bike like this make your next bike look like this, sorry if this sounded a bit flippant.


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Dont believe that.
> .


 
I really don't and anything over about 8% average gradient over more than 1k i will end up getting off and walking.


----------



## AndyPeace (23 Aug 2013)

I have an electric bike, which I built myself. Anything under 350watts power will make little to no difference, other than making a weighty bike. Anything over 250W is illegal in the UK. A retail bike will top out at 15mph, but you will need to put some of the effort in to get it there. Once you hit 15mph they will stop assisting you and even the best of motors will cause drag on the wheels movement, robbing your speed, that on a normal bike you would get from free wheeling. Batteries will need to be replaced depending on the type an expected distance of use, often as quickly as once every 2 years. They also break down, miles from home and then ride like poorly built , overloaded touring bikes.

If a folding bike suits your needs, I'd suggest looking for a lightweight one rather than an electric.


----------



## datalossuk (24 Aug 2013)

I agree with a lightweight folder either something from Decathlon or Dahon. I've owned 3 electric bikes in the past for commuting to work including a folder due to my disability. First I had was a Powerbyke which was junk from the getgo, battery disconnected in the case, cheap plastic brake levers that broke in half, a fork that bent under motor torque and tyres that rotted away, I then had a Thomson electric bike after that that was cheap but it was not up to be used daily. The folding one I don't know what brand it was but it looked like a electric ride on scooter you see teens with but with a chain and peddles it was very cheap and again not up to daily use.

You can get some very advanced electric bikes these days with lightweight batteries and decent frames but you will pay a premium over say a lightweight hi spec folding bike with a good drivetrain.


----------



## RoA (22 Sep 2013)

Thanks to everyone for the advice. 

I did have loan of a small folding bike for a few months, just handed it back. The problem was the small wheels and the bumps and holes in the towpath. But any bike on a boat has to be folding so it can be moved inside. (space is at a premium) Or as my alternative - an old rust bucket that the scrote will not want to steal or to throw in the canal with the shopping trolleys. We have huge capacity for charging batteries on the boat. With a 200ah alternator for our 500ah leisure battery bank. +70ah for the 200ah starter battery for the engine. The 300 watts of solar as well. majority of the time the bike would only be covering short distances of less than 2 miles.

Retro fitting a power pack seems an interesting option. I remember as a kid seeing bikes with a small petrol engine that attached in some way to the back wheel. So I assume that there is a similar system for an electrical power pack. I'm demonstrating here that I don't have much idea. I'm sure that someone will come along and get me back on track.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Sep 2013)

RoA said:


> Thanks to everyone for the advice.
> 
> I did have loan of a small folding bike for a few months, just handed it back. The problem was the small wheels and the bumps and holes in the towpath. But any bike on a boat has to be folding so it can be moved inside. (space is at a premium) Or as my alternative - an old rust bucket that the scrote will not want to steal or to throw in the canal with the shopping trolleys. We have huge capacity for charging batteries on the boat. With a 200ah alternator for our 500ah leisure battery bank. +70ah for the 200ah starter battery for the engine. The 300 watts of solar as well. majority of the time the bike would only be covering short distances of less than 2 miles.
> 
> *Retro fitting a power pack seems *an interesting option. I remember as a kid seeing bikes with a small petrol engine that attached in some way to the back wheel. So I assume that there is a similar system for an electrical power pack. I'm demonstrating here that I don't have much idea. I'm sure that someone will come along and get me back on track.


Pretty sure I have seen something in passing on the net, but for the life of me can't remember where or in what context.


----------



## byegad (22 Sep 2013)

Try the Velovision forum, they have an electric bike section to reflect their sister magazine, Electric Bike.


----------



## RoA (22 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Pretty sure I have seen something in passing on the net, but for the life of me can't remember where or in what context.



I found this site and these are the sort of power packs that I remember.they were small two stroke. It seem that there were huge numbers as some of the blurb talks about a million users. http://cyclemaster.wordpress.com/page-15-1952-powerpak-synchromatic/


----------



## Kevin McCaughey (22 Sep 2013)

If you are thinking of a small petrol motor as an alternative to an electric, what about a moped? Or even an electric moped?


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Sep 2013)

The big problem is going to be weight and lifting it on and off, especially if you decide due to it's value to stow it inside. The folded packeges are not small and lifting down the rear stairs is difficult. As the size of a folded bike is a function of the wheel size, large wheel folding bikes are rare, so you will be stuck with 20" wheels.

Full size wheels such as the Montague Paratrooper folding bike are massive folded packages:






Charging will not be a problem, we have used mobility scooters on narrowboats with no issues, simply charge during the day when the engine is running to save the batteries.

I think you are going to be forced into prioritising the size of the folded package and the weight before other aspects

Edited:

The other issue is that many of the cheaper batteries dislike the type of riding you will be doing. Topping up small amounts severely shortens the life


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Sep 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> I've overtaken two electric bikes in the last week. I know this isn't too relevant but i don't overtake many people on any sort of bike.



Electric bikes are restricted to 15 mph......


----------



## Salad Dodger (22 Sep 2013)

Hello RoA.

Try asking on the Pedelec Forum 
http://www.pedelecs.co.uk

which is a pretty active forum, and folks on there have built / adapted lots of bikes of all shapes and sizes, both as UK legal (250 watt max motor) and as "for private land use only" more powerful bikes.

There are full kits available to retro fit to ordinary bikes. This sometimes needs a little metal work to be done to, say, the front forks to fit a different wheel/axle, but we are only talking a bit of modest filing, not use of a welding torch!

My wife and I both have electric bikes that we take with us when we go away in the campervan, and we really like them a lot.

Best of luck and I hope you find something suitable for your needs.


----------



## palinurus (22 Sep 2013)

I can't help much, but I can point you to A to B magazine and their bike buyers guide.


----------



## snorri (22 Sep 2013)

Perhaps you could hire a bike from this network for a day to give an idea of their capabilities.
www.electricbicyclenetwork.com


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Sep 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> Electric bikes are restricted to 15 mph......


Both were into a headwind, do electric cycles take account of that?


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Sep 2013)

Depends on the system

Most will be able to reach 15 mph on a flat road in good weather.

They will not do 15 against a strong wind or uphill


----------



## jay3 (18 Oct 2014)

http://www.voltbikes.co.uk/ Tried one of these out today and loved it. If you're still thinking about an electric I would check these out.


----------

